# Hello everyone!



## 51degreesnorth (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm glad to be joining this community of coffee lovers.

Thanks!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Welcome


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Hi n welcome


----------

